# just stopping by



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Haven't been on here in a minute... how's everyone doing? The 3 D's are doing good over here, their glad its warming up... I'll try and get some new pics of them up soon


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hey there! It's been a while, glad to see you around  pictures are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Clint! Good to see ya around. Can't eait to see your pack!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes!!!PICTURES! PICTURES!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey man how the heck are you!!!!!! And hurray for pics!!! :woof: :woof:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm good Krystal... I'll try and get some pictured taken today


----------

